
Fermat was actually able to prove Fermat's Last Theorem but just for n=4 - luisb
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/fermats-method-of-descente-infinie#email-newsletter
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16047869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16047869)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15960818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15960818)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15932828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15932828)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15923035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15923035)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15916719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15916719)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15906132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15906132)

